# Anybody know where to find a teenaged orchestra kind of thing?



## Azathoth

Maybe that's not the right phrasing, but you should get the idea. I'm definitely a few years away from being good enough to actually join one of those things (unless people are paying to hear the Hal Leonard Student Piano Library, Level 4 being played) but I'd really like to. I'm 15.

I can't get connected through school for two reasons.

1) I'm unschooled (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unschooling so I don't have to explain)
2) Schools in my area absolutely suck and I will turn my back on Bach forever before they actually set kids up with these kinds of opportunities.

I'm in the New York City area.

I'm definitely devoted enough to do it; I practice for two or three hours a day and it's what I want to do with myself, but I can't find anything.

Can anyone here help?


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi Azathoth,

Probably a bit too far West, but in my part of the US there is the Tucson Philharmonia Youth Orchestra . Possibly they know of other groups closer to where you live.

Kh


----------



## Frasier

Have you thought of setting up an ensemble yourself? Just one, two or three friends. Then seek out "easy quartet" music or similar - rearrange it if necessary or do some arrangements of songs you like. You'd be surprised what you can do with a piano, violin and flute! You'll also be surprised at the progress you make.

Get good at about 40 minutes' worth of music so you can gig if opportunity arises. Ask around - there must be charity places around that would love a small programme...then you can move onto bigger things.


----------



## Mr Salek

Here in the UK each county has a youth orchestra. Is there not anything like that you could find?


----------



## Saturnus

Orchestras usually do not require a piano player so I agree with Frasier. Additionally, in the baroque period a lot of beautiful music for small (2-4) amateur bands was composed, and since I know you like baroque you should maybe rather look out for these works than "easy quartet" or arrangements.


----------

